# Syracuse train show.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm off to the Syracuse train show this morning!! My oldest son, my youngest son, and 1 grandson will be going. I only have about 2 hundred bucks to spend, and the wife doesn't even know I have that!!!! Hopefully I'll have some pictures.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a great day at the train show. Our next show out here is Cal Stewart at the Ontario Convention Center 11/27. My son and grandson are going with me. There is usually a good selection of S gauge at that show.
I hope you find some must have bargains at the Syracuse show.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Have a great day at the train show. Our next show out here is Cal Stewart at the Ontario Convention Center 11/27. My son and grandson are going with me. There is usually a good selection of S gauge at that show.
> I hope you find some must have bargains at the Syracuse show.


Any time spent at a train show is good time, even better with the "boys". I picked up a nice 283, pictures in another thread, and a 625 Shell tanker. I had a chance for 6 green gondolas for $20 bucks, but passed.


----------

